# Moving Job/Disturbance Money



## eeks2006 (9 Dec 2007)

Recently the company I work for has informed the entire workforce that it will move premises to a new location.Currently I live only a 5 minute drive from work which is brilliant but this move will leave me with a 38km one way trek to work everyday from October next when we are re-located.
I like my job and have been with them 8 years in January next and they are good employers and I want to continue working for them, but this move is a major one in my opinion.
We have not been approached yet with any incentive money package or disturnabance money package, however I would like to get some kind of advice on what people would feel is sufficient in a case like this.
I have no clue as to what is fair or is there a general rule of thumb with these kind of things.There is no union where I work either.
Our yearly reviews are next week and I assume we will be individually informed as to what we will be offered, or maybe even asked what we feel is fair.
If anybody has any advice or past experience on the matter which they could let me know about it would be great.
Thanks in advance.
Conor.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Dec 2007)

There is no statutory entitlement to disturbance money for moving job location as far as I know. As such I reckon it's down to collective or individual negotiation unless (unlikely I presume) your contract of employment has something about this.


----------



## Samantha (9 Dec 2007)

it happen to me, relocation 40 km from former office, we got a on-off payment of EUR 1000


----------



## Mpsox (10 Dec 2007)

Clubman is correct, there is no statutory entitlement to disturbance money. However it should also be in your employers best interests to try and encourage as many of their staff to move also. 

Firstly you need to look at the whole situation in regards to the new office, are there going to be improved canteen facilites for example, will the working conditions be better? Also you need to get clarification on parking, a lot of new offices have reduced parking in comparison with older ones

I'm in the midst of moving a department 9 miles, however the move will take a lot of staff onto the M50 whereas previously they had no need to do so. Hence their commute will be worse. We're paying mileage at €0.52c per mile to and from work in the first year, half that in the second year and a small bonus, but only to staff who have a longer commute. It's fair in that staff who are discomoded the most, get the most, staff whose commute is shorter, get nothing. Bear in mind, mileage like this is taxable

A lot depends on your employer, their attitude to staff, the ability to replace staff in the new site, the risk they are willing to take if staff leave and how big a row they are willing to get into.

I believe the Labour Court did make some recomedations in the past, ( I heard mention of a case involving Arnotts but not sure if this is correct). 

This will result in extra costs for yourself so it is not unreasonable to ask your employer to make some contribution.


----------



## Guest122 (10 Dec 2007)

We have moved twice since I joined current company - and have been told twice "If you don't like it, get another job" both moves were under ten miles (one worked out better for me)...

BB


----------



## RainyDay (12 Dec 2007)

I understand that there may be an entitlement to redundancy, depending on the distance of the move. How far is the company moving?


----------



## SarahMc (12 Dec 2007)

Company where I work negotiated extra annual leave.  Most staff voted for this rather than money.


----------

